# Black glass 3-piece mold "rustic" bottle



## NewbieBottleHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

I am impressed at the depth of knowledge to be found from the members of this forum. My first post of a question on an embossed Codd bottle received quick and informative replies. This next post is not likely to be as easy to supply information for but I'm curious as to what the forum gurus can tell me about this next bottle.

 The bottle is "black glass" and quite obviously made in a 3-piece mold (the mold parts were not very close fitting or aligned and the seams very visible). As expected this bottle has an applied finish and some excess glass squeeze-out is visible. This bottle is one of my favorite finds as it is very "rustic" - the neck is not particularly straight, the bottom of the bottle is rather oval and the bottle does not sit flat but rocks due to the irregular base.

 I'm assuming (or more possibly hoping) that this means this is an older 3-piece bottle (and not just one made crudely by not so experienced glass makers). So my questions are the following: Given there are no makers marks nor embossing on this bottle to aid in identification, is it possible based on the construction techniques alone to give a date range estimate for this bottle? Secondly, other than the obvious answer (a fluid), is it possible to guess what type of beverage a bottle of this type was likely to hold? I don't know enough about old bottles yet to be able to distinquish wine bottles from rum, whiskey, or ale bottles - or even to know if such a question is a silly one.

 Any information that might be possible for this bottle would be greatly appreciated. As I say it is one of my favorites of my incipient collection and I'd love to know more about this rustic bottle.

 Thanks in advance,

 -Newbie


----------



## NewbieBottleHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

If it helps any, here is an image of the base of this bottle. You can see it is not quite round which gives it just a nice wobble when it is set on a flat surface. I haven't found any bottles old enough to have a pontil mark on the base so I'm not quite sure what to look for till I see one in real life. I'm assuming that the complicated kick-up in the base of this bottle was just created by a form in the bottom of the mold and does not show any pontil mark.


----------



## NewbieBottleHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is a last picture of my favorite rustic bottle. It shows the 3-piece mold seam. The upper pieces of the mold did not align very well and there is a distinct ridge along the seam. The squeeze-out under the applied finish is also very visible here.

 Thanks again (in advance) for any information that can be provided for this bottle.


 -Newbie


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 17, 2012)

Well  I like your three part molded black glass bottle.  It is a neat one to keep.  I am sure it was for ale or beer and it has talked to you very well about how it was made.  Keep it up.  Red Matthews


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice bottle.  If anybody would know about your bottle, Red would.

 PD


----------



## TROG (Dec 19, 2012)

This bottle looks to have been  made in  England and dates from around 1870 and would have held ale or stout.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice crude bottle ,I love those old ales.


----------

